# Which road bike?



## Irishrebel (4 Sep 2008)

Hi, just joined here; looking for some advice. I rode 5-speed and 10-speed racing bikes many years ago. Much later bought a mountain bike, but hardly used it. Now I realise I just prefer a good old drop-bar road racer and want to get back to cycling for fitness in my mid-40s 'spread'. I'm limiting my budget to about £200, so nothing fancy required. Here are my choices so far: Raleigh Airlite 100 new: £203. Raleigh Airlite 100 used once: £175. Viking Roma new: £210. Viking Giro d'Italia new: £176 approx. All with the new STI shifters. Any thoughts, choices or advice on these appreciated. Tim.


----------



## 4F (4 Sep 2008)

Are you sure about the ailite 100 having sti shifters ? The ones in my LBS are old school downtube.


----------



## Irishrebel (4 Sep 2008)

Strange thing about the Airlite is that the 2007 models, where still available, listed as '100' or just 'Road' have STIs, but the '100 2008' model reverts to tube levers! I just visited a bike shop where the owner says he refuses to sell any racing bike for less than £450 as he says anything cheaper is rubbish and will cause endless problems!


----------



## Irishrebel (4 Sep 2008)

Then again, the 'Road' is listed with "Bar mounted shift levers" so this might mean the twist grips on the upper part of the handlebar and not actual STIs.


----------



## balzer69 (4 Sep 2008)

Irishrebel said:


> Strange thing about the Airlite is that the 2007 models, where still available, listed as '100' or just 'Road' have STIs, but the '100 2008' model reverts to tube levers! I just visited a bike shop where the owner says he refuses to sell any racing bike for less than £450 as he says anything cheaper is rubbish and will cause endless problems!



He may well have a point  but you could consider used bikes (e.g ebay) or this decathlon looks good value for £230 (only £30 more...) if you want new 
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/sport-2-16v-42393911/


----------



## gbb (4 Sep 2008)

Irishrebel said:


> Strange thing about the Airlite is that the 2007 models, where still available, listed as '100' or just 'Road' have STIs, but the '100 2008' model reverts to tube levers! I just visited a bike shop where the owner says he refuses to sell any racing bike for less than £450 as he says anything cheaper is rubbish and will cause endless problems!



Rubbish.... my Raleigh Chimera cost £250 5 or 6 years ago. 3500'ish miles, NO major problems, ridden summer and winter (winters considerably harder on components than the summer, everythings original, wheels included) and working except the chain and seat...
Seat i changed immediately...not very inspiring
Chain...well, at 3000 miles, no wonder


----------



## Irishrebel (5 Sep 2008)

gbb said:


> Rubbish.... my Raleigh Chimera cost £250 5 or 6 years ago. 3500'ish miles, NO major problems, ...



Thanks! When I said to that shopowner, "Not even Raleigh?", he just shook his head. Thought he was being a bit extreme. I don't expect the same quality for £200 that I would believe I'd get if I shelled out £500, but a reasonable make should give me a few years' pleasure at least!


----------



## Irishrebel (5 Sep 2008)

balzer69 said:


> He may well have a point  but you could consider used bikes (e.g ebay) or this decathlon looks good value for £230 (only £30 more...) if you want new
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/sport-2-16v-42393911/



My main problem is that I'm in Northern Ireland! No decathlon stores here, as is the case with many other chains. I have trawled eBay for days now, but a good offer from an eBay shop turns out to be either 'UK mainland delivery only' or courier delivery, which can add an extra £20 or £30 to the price!  About 90% of used bikes are listed 'pick-up only' and ferry charges across the Irish Sea aren't cheap. I DID travel to Evesham once for a £9000 caravan, but for a cheap bike...

There's currently only one bike being sold locally, and it's an old steel-frame Joe Waugh, whoever he was. All the shops here are 95% mountain bikes, and the 2 or 3 racers they carry are either really cheap unknowns or high-end carbons for the aficionados.

The 'used once' Airlite I have my eye on is listed on eBay as start bid £150 +25 delivery, 200 buy it now, but was relisted as no bids. Looks perfect. I emailed seller to state I could buy it new for £200 and offered 150 incl. delivery - no reply.


----------



## GrahamG (5 Sep 2008)

You can get some second-hand gems for this money. I'd definitely be looking at things like the Giant SCR range, cheaper treks etc. or how about an old steel frame Raleigh with downtube shifters? I picked one up recently for £41 (mostly as it was for local collection only!) and it was a fantastic bike. Set your ebay search for anything within 25 miles or however far you're willing to travel and just wait until something golden comes up.


----------



## The Jogger (6 Sep 2008)

Great name, especially as it's NI, my old stomping ground!!!!!

Do decathlon not deliver over there.....


----------



## Over The Hill (6 Sep 2008)

I would agree with GrahamG and go second hand. You can pick up a very sweet £600 bike that is only a few years old for your budget (easily) and still have change for odd bit to go on it. 

I have said this before and got shot down by lots on here but I would go for something with three front ring. When you are new (or just unfit like me) you need a good gear range. In time you may not use it but nothing lost. Better than busting a gut going up a steep hill. 

Bike makeres really only make a frame. The components of the bike shifters etc do come in a vast range of quality.


----------



## Irishrebel (7 Sep 2008)

*Thanks!*



GrahamG said:


> Set your ebay search for anything within 25 miles or however far you're willing to travel and just wait until something golden comes up.



I really must thank you fall your replies, but stop you right here. As I said, there simply is no market here for used bikes. Maybe it's just eBay not being popular here due to delivery costs, but even with a 100-mile search, only one was listed in NI and I found only one road bike in the Republic!!

With this frustration, my chance discovery of a bike above my budget that came on eBay late one night prompted me to read reviews and other forums here - worried that a cheap all-alu bike might not be comfortable, THIS bike, with carbon seat and forks was throwing up 5 star reviews everywhere, everyone saying 'the most comfortable bike ever', so after a day of persuading my wife that I needed to increase my budget (not easy considering our old Mercedes had just popped an inner wing and was getting welded as we debated), I was allowed to go for it.

So: a 4-month old electric blue Schwinn Fastback Comp (immaculate) is on it's way to me right now! For a total cost of £370!! What may have helped was when describing the bike to my wife as we walked through the rain (the car being repaired, remember!), I said that I'd never actually seen a Schwinn. 10 seconds later, I kid you not, a cyclist turned a corner on a bright red model! I said "Look, there's one!", looked to the sky and said "It's a sign!"

I'm sure I'll be glad I went the extra cost, and I'll have many more queries and searching here as I get back on the road.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Sep 2008)

This looks like a cracker bike!!!!! Enjoy


----------

